# WTB morels in central MO



## hcmaize (Apr 22, 2014)

I want up to several pounds for personal use...I'm in Rolla area, will drive or pay shipping locally...

Thanks-

[email protected]


----------



## shroombuyer (Apr 13, 2013)

you can get them locally at CMPA-no shipping


----------



## hcmaize (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks- I'm ready....what is CMPA and where is it?


----------



## hcmaize (Apr 22, 2014)

OK - guess it is an auction somewhere in MO. Unless it is very close, I would rather pay shipping.....anybody have some available to send overnite in or near MO?


----------

